
Chatroulette Creator Coming to America? - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/chatroulette_creator_coming_to_america.php
======
helwr
high five, for earlier discussion see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174494>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1123314>

what would be really interesting to see though are other Adobe P2P and RTMFP
implementations, i don't believe he is the only one who made something
meaningful out of this, but for some reason i don't see much coverage of this
technology (<http://gigaom.com/2008/05/15/flash-p2p-now-thats-disruptive/>)

